# When is growling ok/not ok?



## Veronis (Oct 30, 2010)

Another one on Nero, this one for situational growling. Again, 5 months old, just neutered 2 days ago, and this started prior to neutering. He is German Shepherd/Beagle/Harrier/Catahoula Leopard mix.

Should I correct growling at distant people while on walks, but allow him to bark/growl at people outside while he's in the house?

Specifics: From the front room window, he barks and growls at people walking past the house or getting in/out of the car (although other times he just watches them and never barks or growls). He occasionally growls at distant people/dogs while we're on walks, more often at night. He seems to be selective at who he growls at, but I haven't seen any common denominator yet.

90% of his growls come after he's just barked at the person or dog.

He does not growl in any other cases and is a pretty fun-loving dude, LOVES new people and meeting dogs. He's never growled at someone "up close". Only from inside the house, or outside from afar.

I don't want to train him not to alert me of potential danger, but I also don't want any of my neighbors to think he's aggressive or dangerous.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I personally never correct a dog for growling as it is their way of communicating discomfort, fear or anxiety to me. If I take away their voice, what would I leave them with. I prefer to social my dogs so that they do not feel the need to growl at every stranger. My view of dog training and what has worked for me for my dogs is instead of focusing on what you do not want your dog to do, figure out what you DO want your dog to do and ask for that behavior. 

Example Dog is growling at strangers. Redirect, Heel or Sit or Down "Good Dog!" The more positives you give, the more your dog will focus on you. Does that make sense? I am not always the best at explaining on a dog forum.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronis said:


> Should I correct growling at distant people while on walks, but allow him to bark/growl at people outside while he's in the house?


I agree with Inga, I wouldn't correct the act of growling.

For growling at people on walks - I would do what Inga says as well as playing the "Look-at-That" game where you praise and reward every time the dog looks (i.e gives attention) to something. This can help him not feel the need to growl which is likely caused by a perceived threat. If you play the game, he'll come to understand everything isn't a threat. 

This doesn't take away his ability to be protective/alert, imo. I played it a lot with Wally, especially when he was fearful, but he'll be alert and will bark. I remember the time a neighbor's dog tried to get in our house and Wally barked SO LOUD a constant alert bark. 

As for the window barking, I would work more on giving him an "all clear" type cue. For example, he barks/alerts at the window, you come over, look, and if it's no threat give him a "Thank you, that's enough" then reward him when he quiets down. I'm probably not explaining it clearly and I don't have first-hand experience here (Wally can't see out the windows). 

I found this on another site 



> Week 2 Notes: Dog Barks Out The Window
> 
> tenor-dog-looking-out-window.jpg After trying out Suzy's suggestions -- with the doorbell a couple times and with someone entering the door a couple times, it got easier.
> 
> ...


Site: http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2009/03/dog_bark_training.php


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

A dog who does not give a warning growl is one that I worry about, just because growling comes before a bite and without that warning you can overlook other clues to a forthcoming bite. 

A dog barks for many other reasons too, and to correct a dog for a stranger bark might be something you worry about later.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I also agree with Inga. 

Some people will say growling is never OK, but to me, it is. Obviously the end goal is to have a dog comfortable in situations where he is NOT feeling he needs to growl, but getting rid of the growl by just forcing him to stop growling is never the answer. In our house, growling happens in a bunch of different ways. Magpie is nothing but a growler, but for her, it's talking. She makes a racket during play, but it isn't aggressive/anxious/anything. Jonas growls when he's frightened, and growls when he wants something (like lifting the blanket so he can get under it.) In a situation where a growl is a result of fear, I'd rather the growl so I can redirect before a potential bite.


----------



## Veronis (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm fine with him growling at perceived threats so long as it won't graduate to aggression/biting in the future at random people on walks. Any warning signs that it's (growling) going too far that you all are aware of?

Anyone who approaches him currently gets a hero's welcome from him, tail wagging side to side like crazy to the point where his whole butt is dancing with it.  Very social and apart from his puppy tendencies of jumping up, play bow/bark, he's gentle.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronis said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I'm fine with him growling at perceived threats so long as it won't graduate to aggression/biting in the future at random people on walks. Any warning signs that it's (growling) going too far that you all are aware of?


I would look for signs that the dog is about to take action on whatever he's growling at. 

Growling is a warning, usually the dog will escalate the growling (maybe showing teeth, or the growling getting _lower_ in pitch (which might cause it to sound "softer" to our ears), which is a dog saying "Hey, stay back...and I mean it."

A very stiff and straight up and down tail might be a sign if your dog carries his tail in a way that position is possible. Sometimes the tip might "wag" a little (more like a wiggle than a wag though). I've seen Wally do this ONCE, and he was thoroughly ticked off. He got sick of a dog always barking from behind his fence as we went by, and he just up and did this.

If his tail is wagging, if it's wagging only to the dog's left - that's another signal of stay back to what he's looking at it. If it's going faster - that's like exclamation points. I've seen this once on a dog that used bark from on his patio. He'd be barking and his tail clearly "half-wagging" from the center to his left. (This I haven't seen Wally do, I've seen the "half-wag right" which is the approach/inclusion signal - meaning he wants me to interact/include/follow him). 

Perhaps if his tail goes from still to wagging, it might be a sign his agitation might be increasing too. Wagging is an indicator of energy that would rather be acting, but the dog is still - that's why it's not ALWAYS a friendly sign, contrary to the common thought.

If he's becoming very hard to redirect - his focus is honing in. I would break his sight line to whatever and get his attention back on me. Getting between what it is and him is also a calming signal (splitting up) and also body blocks which also is understood in canine language.


----------



## Conard10 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like the type of growling/barking that Nero is doing is perfectly normal and does not need to be corrected. Our 9 month old does the same thing, but she's super friendly to all people and dogs. IMO, growling is fine....except if it's directed at me, my husband or a welcomed guest in our home/yard. That's something I would not tolerate.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone - you don't want to 'correct' the growl, you want to address the reason.
1. To reduce the chance of a bite, socialize him more, especially with people who have treats. You can even set up people from outside to come in and give him a treat. He will still bark at strangers, but it will be a more controlled 'alarm' rather than unpredictable fear. BTW, the other suggestions for acknowledging his alarm work well.
2. To reduce the chance of a hard bite, teach him Bite Inhibition, so that whenever he bites, he will learn to be careful. This will greatly reduce the chance of breaking the skin.
3. To reduce jumping, anticipate it and tell him to sit before hand.
4. To help teach him to be quiet on cue, when he barks, say "quiet" or "shush" ... or "That'll do"  then shove a tiny piece of boiled chicken, either in his mouth or under his nose - chicken and barking are difficult to do at the same time.

Note: I have a 10 yo Lab/GSD mix who barks at everyone in greeting. He is a spoiled pest, difficult to keep quiet in a friendly situation. Harmless but noisy. In an alarm situation, he's perfect, going quiet on cue. But, I allowed the greeting barks when he was a puppy, and the neighbors encouraged it. I realized too late... that it got tiresome quickly as his voice got louder. So, I recommend - strongly - that you train Nero to sit quietly, before anyone pets him, walking him away if he doesn't get quiet quickly.


----------

